# Natural insect control for orchids: Hypoaspis miles



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2011)

Did anyone ever introduce H. miles for pupae thrips control in orchids pots?

I already introduced Amblyseius swiskii and A. cucumeris this year. I aready introduced Orius but I found it expensive and difficult to keep without pollen.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm glad you are b ringing this up! I'd like to do natural predator introduction, but have too little experience as yet. Please keep up the posts on this subject!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2011)

i have used them but not in orchid pots


----------

